# Absolutely ridiculous and makes no sense



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Well I work my tail off, have a clean car, water, always friendly with customers despite dealing with drunks and showing up at the WRONG address since that's where the pin drop was.. happens about once a night it seems. From now on, I'm calling every single person now to make sure they're where the pin drop says they are since most have no idea it's wrong and don't bother telling me.

One of my passengers even wrote UBER, I got both a text and an email saying how I went out of my way to help them, blah blah blah, how great I was. "Out of 26 rated trips in the past 2 weeks, I got 22 5 star ratings",,, that means 4 trips weren't 5 star so now I've fallen below average, 4.68. I give up trying to please these people. Making pennies and wear and tear on my car, is not worth stressing over. I hardly think that's a bad rating but oh *******ing well. I would like some damn feedback as to why the other trips weren't 5 star. Almost every passenger I've had the past week has been cool, I get complimented alot, and no one seemed annoyed at anything or I do know some passengers consider "UBERBLACK" and UBER SUV 5 stars, where as UberX is 4 star. My sister's friend said that was her logic when rating. How many customers have this mind set and are not aware of how flawed and screwed up the rating system is. UBER needs to do away with this, and just give customers the option of Thumb Up or Down, and if they choose Down, they need to leave a comment. Thats it. No more of this 5 star bullshit. I dont even know why I bother reading the Weekly Uber Summary, I don't plan on changing the way I do anything since I have no idea what is bringing my rating down. I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

i think most customers are expecting jennifer anniston or brad pitt to drive up in a lexus or mercedes dressed to the hilt...then they see me, dressed in bluejeans n shirt driveup in my corolla....blows their expectations....u know that $5-$15 ride cheaper than bus fare taxiride in my corolla just aint good enough for them...oh well....at least I have a car


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't wear t shirts or jeans. That's a little too laid back. But really. This entire rating system just means it's unreasonable, useless, and really solves nothing. I'm a pretty awesome driver so I'm not changing shit. It's strictly the luck of the draw of who you pick up and what type of passengers you get that determined your rating.



centralFLFuber said:


> i think most customers are expecting jennifer anniston or brad pitt to driveup in a lexus or mercedes dressed to the hilt...then they see me, dressed in bluejeans n shirt driveup in my corolla....blows their expectations....u know that $5-$15 ride cheaper than bus fare taxiride in my corolla just aint good enough for them...oh well....at least I have a car ..


t


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Kaz said:


> Well I work my tail off, have a clean car, water, always friendly with customers despite dealing with drunks and showing up at the WRONG address since that's where the pin drop was.. happens about once a night it seems. From now on, I'm calling every single person now to make sure they're where the pin drop says they are since most have no idea it's wrong and don't bother telling me.
> 
> One of my passengers even wrote UBER, I got both a text and an email saying how I went out of my way to help them, blah blah blah, how great I was. "Out of 26 rated trips in the past 2 weeks, I got 22 5 star ratings",,, that means 4 trips weren't 5 star so now I've fallen below average, 4.68. I give up trying to please these people. Making pennies and wear and tear on my car, is not worth stressing over. I hardly think that's a bad rating but oh *******ing well. I would like some damn feedback as to why the other trips weren't 5 star. Almost every passenger I've had the past week has been cool, I get complimented alot, and no one seemed annoyed at anything or I do know some passengers consider "UBERBLACK" and UBER SUV 5 stars, where as UberX is 4 star. My sister's friend said that was her logic when rating. How many customers have this mind set and are not aware of how flawed and screwed up the rating system is. UBER needs to do away with this, and just give customers the option of Thumb Up or Down, and if they choose Down, they need to leave a comment. Thats it. No more of this 5 star bullshit. I dont even know why I bother reading the Weekly Uber Summary, I don't plan on changing the way I do anything since I have no idea what is bringing my rating down. I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


I wouldn't take the step of calling them. Just send them a generic text message that you have saved on your phone's clipboard that says you're on your way and ask them to verify their pickup location (I always say location, not address, because lots of people would actually give me the address of a bar instead of the bar's name). If they don't respond, just go to the pin, 5 minutes later, no-show them. That argument about UberBlack being 5 star and X being 4 just shows how much of an asshole the pax can be, they requested the level of service, so they shouldn't be rating you against a level of service that they were to cheap to pay for in the first place.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> i think most customers are expecting jennifer anniston or brad pitt to driveup in a lexus or mercedes dressed to the hilt...then they see me, dressed in bluejeans n shirt driveup in my corolla....blows their expectations....u know that $5-$15 ride cheaper than bus fare taxiride in my corolla just aint good enough for them...oh well....at least I have a car asshole  f*ckem...


Yeah, pretty hilarious expectations given how Uber markets us as the "low-cost Uber" on their website and that we are 40% less than a cab. Why would you expect better than a cab at 40% less?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Some riders feel like they are being interrogated by a new or confused driver when you call them after they entered the pick up and drop off locations to make your life easier. 
Start trusting uber. Go to the pin and no show them after 5 min.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Kaz said:


> Well I work my tail off, have a clean car, water, always friendly with customers despite dealing with drunks and showing up at the WRONG address since that's where the pin drop was.. happens about once a night it seems. From now on, I'm calling every single person now to make sure they're where the pin drop says they are since most have no idea it's wrong and don't bother telling me.
> 
> One of my passengers even wrote UBER, I got both a text and an email saying how I went out of my way to help them, blah blah blah, how great I was. "Out of 26 rated trips in the past 2 weeks, I got 22 5 star ratings",,, that means 4 trips weren't 5 star so now I've fallen below average, 4.68. I give up trying to please these people. Making pennies and wear and tear on my car, is not worth stressing over. I hardly think that's a bad rating but oh *******ing well. I would like some damn feedback as to why the other trips weren't 5 star. Almost every passenger I've had the past week has been cool, I get complimented alot, and no one seemed annoyed at anything or I do know some passengers consider "UBERBLACK" and UBER SUV 5 stars, where as UberX is 4 star. My sister's friend said that was her logic when rating. How many customers have this mind set and are not aware of how flawed and screwed up the rating system is. UBER needs to do away with this, and just give customers the option of Thumb Up or Down, and if they choose Down, they need to leave a comment. Thats it. No more of this 5 star bullshit. I dont even know why I bother reading the Weekly Uber Summary, I don't plan on changing the way I do anything since I have no idea what is bringing my rating down. I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


Do not call your pax because most people are annoyed by it, text them if anything. Simply wait 5 mins and then cancel as no show.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was not happy with my weekly summary, not sure how the math worked out but I will cancel more and try to help less. It seems going the extra mile when there are bumps in the road is not leading to happy pax.

Pin not correct? cancel. Paying pax not riding? cancel. Gated community pick up? cancel. Low rated pax? cancel. Being Uber means getting the shaft, be smart, live to Uber another day. Pax in a hurry? cancel.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Completely agree. I never Call or TXT the Pax till 2 minutes after arrival. As a rider I get annoyed when a driver calls me right after ordering. I use uber for a reason. To get a car and get going. Not to Dig my phone from under my jacket in the winter to reiterate the same old stuff they get on the app. Just saying.

This weekend I had my first customer who said they don't rate UberX 5 stars ever because he feels it's like the hotel industry. If he stays at a 5 star hotel it gets 5 stars. No different than taking a car.

I proceeded to inform him he is choosing a low cost alternative and that if he chooses a best western and asked to rate it accordingly. It should not be rated against a 5 * hotel. Rate it to the standard you are ordering it. But in the end we need to govern our cars and a 4.5 rating gets us canned. He didn't know that and will consider rating differently knowing that information.

I also told him that we rate riders and if we feel a rider is not being fair they could get a bad rating from us. this could lead to drivers passing on his calls or deactivation by Uber if it gets worse.

In the end I think I still got 4* from him and he got a 3* from me. Also since he is close to my house I will ignore him in the future. He was one of those privileged jack offs in one of those $3 million homes in a nice area of the city. Some people you need to wonder.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I was not happy with my weekly summary, not sure how the math worked out but I will cancel more and try to help less. It seems going the extra mile when there are bumps in the road is not leading to happy pax.
> 
> Pin not correct? cancel. Paying pax not riding? cancel. Gated community pick up? cancel. Low rated pax? cancel. Being Uber means getting the shaft, be smart, live to Uber another day. Pax in a hurry? cancel.


And more we no-show them, less firs timers bs


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

I always call pax, I never hear annoyance. They are happy I am confirming pick up address. And it saves me hassle of going to wrong place. Also if I'm finishing up my shift in an hour and they tell me they want to go to the airport that will take 2 hours to go and come back better to decline on phone immediately.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


Don't wait! Email Uber and tell them what an awesome driver you are. Be sure to include how during surges you turn off the "meter" before you reach your destination to save the passengers some money and how this will help other drivers picking these people up in the future.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I don't wear t shirts or jeans. That's a little too laid back. But really. This entire rating system just means it's unreasonable, useless, and really solves nothing. I'm a pretty awesome driver so I'm not changing shit. It's strictly the luck of the draw of who you pick up and what type of passengers you get that determined your rating.
> 
> t


So what do you wear when driving??? surely you dont dress "business professional" to drive uberX...do you???


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I may send a text instead of calling to verify the address instead of showing up and finding out the pin-drop was incorrect. This has happened too many times. There is one area in Chandler this happens alot and everyone ends up at the string of bars on Boston St, especially if it's late night. 

Believe it or not, most of the UBER drivers I've met (female atleast) say they dress nice, not in a suit but it seems to help with appearance and overall, attitude towards the driver. I wear a pink or purple polo polo and black pants or a button down shirt and black pants. I would not think a T shirt and jeans is popular attire for even an UBERX driver. I agree that customers should not expect too much with as low as fares are, and I'm certainly not opening car doors or anything like that, unless they're carrying stuff and need assistance. 

And Former Yellow Driver, I dont do turn the meter off early anymore with the insurance issues though I am convinced if we're in an accident, we are screwed regardless, unless you have a commercial policy. Sorry to inform you. But one way to give me more 5 star ratings would be to alteast let the cute guys feel me up or maybe give a BJ. Good idea?


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Have a friend who takes Uber rides consistently sit in your car for a pretend ride. Ask them what they thought you could improve on. Take an uber ride yourself, see what other people in your driving location are doing. Last tip, when you arrive, have a pre-made text of " hi this is your uber driver. I'm at the location you entered, see you soon" This way it reminds them if they forgot the original arrived text, or if they plugged the pin wrong, it will make them instantly aware of it. Hope you succeed in your Uber travels.

EDIT: after sending that initial text, if you feel they are mean, threatening or a pain, feel free to cancel.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Have a friend who takes Uber rides consistently sit in your car for a pretend ride. Ask them what they thought you could improve on. Take an uber ride yourself, see what other people in your driving location are doing. Last tip, when you arrive, have a pre-made text of " hi this is your uber driver. I'm at the location you entered, see you soon" This way it reminds them if they forgot the original arrived text, or if they plugged the pin wrong, it will make them instantly aware of it. Hope you succeed in your Uber travels.
> 
> EDIT: after sending that initial text, if you feel they are mean, threatening or a pain, feel free to cancel.


Unfortunately, all advice like this is near meaningless because there is no set standard for ratings. Everybody rates whatever they want for whatever reason they want. The end result is your rating is based on luck.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Unfortunately, all advice like this is near meaningless because there is no set standard for ratings. Everybody rates whatever they want for whatever reason they want. The end result is your rating is based on luck.


That's only true if you have an external locus of control. We are masters of our fate, and like the man in your avatar said, "I believe in one thing only, the power of human will"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Kaz said:


> But one way to give me more 5 star ratings would be to alteast let the cute guys feel me up or maybe give a BJ. Good idea?


Not sure whether it will help your 5 star ratings.....but unless there is something seriously "off" about the guys in Phoenix....it definitely should. It would certainly give REAL meaning to the expression "ratings *****". Good luck and I am glad to hear you aren't prematurely turning off the meter anymore.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

You'd never know how the star system really works. If a pax, is having a bad day, no matter what you do, you might get a lower rating. I always do the same: Have a clean/nice car, offer water and phone charges and be courteous. Don't allow: Open containers with alcohol, disrespectful paxs, more than one stop. I won't change these rules no matter how they grade me. So far, I've managed 4.79 stars in 300 trips.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kaz said:


> I may send a text instead of calling to verify the address instead of showing up and finding out the pin-drop was incorrect. This has happened too many times. There is one area in Chandler this happens alot and everyone ends up at the string of bars on Boston St, especially if it's late night.
> 
> Believe it or not, most of the UBER drivers I've met (female atleast) say they dress nice, not in a suit but it seems to help with appearance and overall, attitude towards the driver. I wear a pink or purple polo polo and black pants or a button down shirt and black pants. I would not think a T shirt and jeans is popular attire for even an UBERX driver. I agree that customers should not expect too much with as low as fares are, and I'm certainly not opening car doors or anything like that, unless they're carrying stuff and need assistance.
> 
> And Former Yellow Driver, I dont do turn the meter off early anymore with the insurance issues though I am convinced if we're in an accident, we are screwed regardless, unless you have a commercial policy. Sorry to inform you. But one way to give me more 5 star ratings would be to alteast let the cute guys feel me up or maybe give a BJ. Good idea?


I'd give 5 stars and a tip


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

centralFLFuber said:


> i think most customers are expecting jennifer anniston or brad pitt to drive up in a lexus or mercedes dressed to the hilt...then they see me, dressed in bluejeans n shirt driveup in my corolla....blows their expectations....u know that $5-$15 ride cheaper than bus fare taxiride in my corolla just aint good enough for them...oh well....at least I have a car


This is what an Uber driver is supposed to look like...


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

grUBBER said:


> Some riders feel like they are being interrogated by a new or confused driver when you call them after they entered the pick up and drop off locations to make your life easier.
> Start trusting uber. Go to the pin and no show them after 5 min.


The problem with that is that in my market (DFW) and a few others, there is no more cancellation fee. So if we go to the wrong address and wait, it costs us. If we verify, then that should come across as wanting to make sure that we have the right information.


----------



## Brissybro (Jan 8, 2016)

Nothing makes sense. I do all I can for riders, provide everything we are men at too and still get rated low. I was a 4.97 3 weeks ago and now am a 4.77. Everyone seems happy. They all seem grateful. What else can we do for them? Seriously??
Frustrating to say he least!!


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

I have never talked to Pax about ratings, though some have mentioned me being 5* (now 4.98 because of Pax who wanted free ride after the fact)

May the bottom line to tell them Ratings are Pass (5) of Fail (4 - 1) and anything less than a 5 is a failing grade


----------



## Pooty711 (Dec 20, 2015)

I always call..first off I want to make sure the request location is accurate. .it's my time and money to go around in circles for a human or technical error. Second I don't tolerate drunks..if I call and they sound drunk or I suspect them to be drunk I will ask them an additional question ..if they get snotty or act like dicks I'll cancel..not worth deal g with a holes with high potential in dinging my rating for no reason not worth 20 bucks to me....


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

How do you guys do 4.94 or 4.98 etc? How do you do that, I wonder. Is it because you guys look like George Clooney and driving NEW 2016 cars?
Do any of you have almost perfect 5.0 driving old 2005 corollas or Focuses with 200k miles and dressed up in plain jeans and plain t shirt?

*After all it's the same price! Whether you have a 2005 focus and dressed in jeans and t shirt OR a brand new 2016 Honda Accord leather package and a guy or lady who is a model! RIGHT?*


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FBM said:


> How do you guys do 4.94 or 4.98 etc?


I hang out in the airport staging lot and I see a lot of really nice cars. My car is spotless but it's not a fancy ride by any means. I know I get dinged for my car. I have a 4.78.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

It does seem to be the car we have can *"effect" *the rating. I can imagine the passengers might give a rating based on how quiet the ride is or not. Or if the car has very comfortable seat or the "vinyl" seats. Not to mention basing their rating on how they liked the car!


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> I always call pax, I never hear annoyance. They are happy I am confirming pick up address. And it saves me hassle of going to wrong place. Also if I'm finishing up my shift in an hour and they tell me they want to go to the airport that will take 2 hours to go and come back better to decline on phone immediately.


I'm with you superduper.... I call or text immediately to determine where the hell they're actually standing. I want them on notice that I'm on the way so there's no stupid excuses such as I am getting ready to come downstairs... If someone gets pissy that I'm calling, I can cancel the ride right then and there. If they can't manage to get curbside by the time you get there.... only wait 2-3 minutes, cancel the ride and make sure you charge them the no-show fee!! If they complain to Uber, you have the text message you sent them as proof you gave them notice! If they send an errant "go to pin" pick up... it's an invitation to go to the pin, chill for a few and split and definietly charge them the fee. Too freaking lazy to type in an address or hotel location... F 'em! The app is SET up so they can place the name of the Hotel, Store, Apartment building name and give the Pax the EXACT location!! If they can't do that..... bye bye!


----------



## farley10k (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaz said:


> Well I work my tail off, have a clean car, water, always friendly with customers despite dealing with drunks and showing up at the WRONG address since that's where the pin drop was.. happens about once a night it seems. From now on, I'm calling every single person now to make sure they're where the pin drop says they are since most have no idea it's wrong and don't bother telling me.
> 
> One of my passengers even wrote UBER, I got both a text and an email saying how I went out of my way to help them, blah blah blah, how great I was. "Out of 26 rated trips in the past 2 weeks, I got 22 5 star ratings",,, that means 4 trips weren't 5 star so now I've fallen below average, 4.68. I give up trying to please these people. Making pennies and wear and tear on my car, is not worth stressing over. I hardly think that's a bad rating but oh *******ing well. I would like some damn feedback as to why the other trips weren't 5 star. Almost every passenger I've had the past week has been cool, I get complimented alot, and no one seemed annoyed at anything or I do know some passengers consider "UBERBLACK" and UBER SUV 5 stars, where as UberX is 4 star. My sister's friend said that was her logic when rating. How many customers have this mind set and are not aware of how flawed and screwed up the rating system is. UBER needs to do away with this, and just give customers the option of Thumb Up or Down, and if they choose Down, they need to leave a comment. Thats it. No more of this 5 star bullshit. I dont even know why I bother reading the Weekly Uber Summary, I don't plan on changing the way I do anything since I have no idea what is bringing my rating down. I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


I agree with you and I can relate to your frustration. I consider myself a 5 star driver, like you I drive a new squeeky clean car and I dress sharply for my shifts and for the most part I get 5 star ratings from all my passengers. HOWEVER, last week I got a 3.67 rating (I only drove 7 or 8 trips). I usually don't work late so that I can avoid the drunks but that night I stayed out and picked up a few A** Holes from the bars. I think at least one of those drunks gave me a 1 star just because he was a drunk jerk.

Starting this week I am NOT going to work into the night to pick up drunks. To hell with em! I am cutting my hours way back knowing that I will make a lot less money, I think working daylight hours will offer me a more pleasant clientele. That 3.67 week brought me down from a 4.90 to a 4.89 over all, not too much but it just bugs me to no end that someone gave me a 1 star.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Kaz said:


> Well I work my tail off, have a clean car, water, always friendly with customers despite dealing with drunks and showing up at the WRONG address since that's where the pin drop was.. happens about once a night it seems. From now on, I'm calling every single person now to make sure they're where the pin drop says they are since most have no idea it's wrong and don't bother telling me.
> 
> One of my passengers even wrote UBER, I got both a text and an email saying how I went out of my way to help them, blah blah blah, how great I was. "Out of 26 rated trips in the past 2 weeks, I got 22 5 star ratings",,, that means 4 trips weren't 5 star so now I've fallen below average, 4.68. I give up trying to please these people. Making pennies and wear and tear on my car, is not worth stressing over. I hardly think that's a bad rating but oh *******ing well. I would like some damn feedback as to why the other trips weren't 5 star. Almost every passenger I've had the past week has been cool, I get complimented alot, and no one seemed annoyed at anything or I do know some passengers consider "UBERBLACK" and UBER SUV 5 stars, where as UberX is 4 star. My sister's friend said that was her logic when rating. How many customers have this mind set and are not aware of how flawed and screwed up the rating system is. UBER needs to do away with this, and just give customers the option of Thumb Up or Down, and if they choose Down, they need to leave a comment. Thats it. No more of this 5 star bullshit. I dont even know why I bother reading the Weekly Uber Summary, I don't plan on changing the way I do anything since I have no idea what is bringing my rating down. I've yet to get any warning for anything and I'm waiting for UBER to send me one of those so shit can go down.


Maybe you forgot to open the door for those Pax LOL


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

What is the year/make/model of your car?

I honestly think this has a huge impact and what you provide for amenities etc. doesn't mean jack. I have a 2015 model car, leather seats, tinted windows, no water, no gum, I say hi how are you, talk only if they initiate, and I have a 4.9 rating lifetime. Don't sweat it, you probably aren't doing anything wrong. 

Also, do you use a strong air freshener? No smell is the right smell IMO.


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

Also I never open the door unless they need help with bags or something else. Or if it's an elderly person which is extremely rare.


----------

